

Injustice - A Story About Compulsory Education - ecommercematt
http://www.unseelie.org/injustic.html

======
LogicHoleFlaw
It reminds me more of John Gatto's "The Six-Lesson Schoolteacher."

<http://www.cantrip.org/gatto.html>

The schooling industry is amazingly broken. At least if our goal is to raise
educated, critically thinking, independent adults.

------
ecommercematt
This reminds me of Paul Graham's "You Weren't Mean To Have A Boss" in some
ways.

~~~
phaedrus
Actually Paul Graham's "Why Nerds are Unpopular" is closer in topic:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/nerds.html>

------
swombat
Lol... I'm sorry, but all I can say is the author needs to grow up a bit.
Teenage angst will pass, just give it time.

